# Weather



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

It is snowing here again. And it is extremely windy! :x It makes chores really, really hard. I dropped some hay on the ground today and it just about blew completely away.
Our country roads are awful too, just like a sheet of glass. We went to our neighbor's for lunch today, and coming back we slid right past our driveway down the hill (very close to a ditch! That was scary). The car was going extremely slow too. It is crazy out there right now!

So anyways, what kind of weather are you all having right now? I can dream of a warm, sunny place where my goaties are frolicking in the green pastures! LOL 8)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Our weather here is just horrendous as well. Heavy sleeting, there is black ice everywhere.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have been snowing on and off here. No wind as of right now, but it changes all the time. A couple days ago, it warmed up and everything turned to a sheet of ice. I actually fell last night after I was done feeding. I was playing with the pup, throwing snowballs for her to chase, as it was funny to watch her slide when she would take of, well, I threw the snowball, and down I went - right on the ole rump! Guess it is a good thing that I gained a few extra pounds~ LOL~


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Rain, rain and more rain. It was a disgusting warm, muggy day - temps in the 40's. It hardly seems like winter, but at least we don't have the ice problems, yet. All you guys in the cold weather, be careful!!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

It is very windy here. Woke me up at 4am. It was 60 yesterday, storm came through last night, now it's 34. Some of the goats hunch up off and on. I'm glad we don't have babies right now. Badger is snuggling with the does.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It is cold and windy here. Had a windy night last night and very cold...lows in the 20's. It was sunny here today also but still windy. My goats aren't acting cold...they act happy. I think it got up to at least 50 today.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cold.25 degrees.Yesterdauy was very windy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hornless said:


> Our weather here is just horrendous as well. Heavy sleeting, there is black ice everywhere.





sungoats said:


> Rain, rain and more rain. It was a disgusting warm, muggy day - temps in the 40's. It hardly seems like winter, but at least we don't have the ice problems, yet. All you guys in the cold weather, be careful!!!


and now me: we had rain for way to long - it was beautifully warm though - high 50's -60 yesterday

today it is sunny but cooler

to funny how different parts of the same state can have such varried weather!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Been raining here for 2 weeks - have standing water in the fields.  Drought to flood, but I won't complain. Everyone has stayed healthy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked all of mine and they were all pale except Jasper. Must be the rain and soggy ground (same thing here Julie, dought to flooding) and the added stress of breeding them all.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Ouch. You know, when they aren't dire, Brad was giving the iron orally at 2cc for our boers.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Rained yesterday but sunny today. Finally. Our pasture is a muddy heep out there and it scares me to go out there. Our property slopes and has hills that all go down to the creek. I don't like walking in the pasture for fear of sliding and falling. Has happened too many times already. I want to pave a driveway to the doe barn and then use a golf cart to ride down there. That would be nice.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday it was so windy, we had hardly any snow but what we did have made it white out conditions. I haven't been to church for 2 weeks because the weather has been so bad.

Its not windy today cold, but definately warmer without the wind :lol: Got my barn cleaned out today so I'm happy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sunday morning on my way to work felt like an early Spring day, VERY warm but Very Windy. By the time I got off work at 2pm. the temp had fallen 20 degrees! Now it is seasonably cold! Temps in the upper 20's and clear calm and bright skies! I am praying that this "warm" spell lasts through at least the end of February like it did last winter, that way I don't need tpo worry about babies freezing.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I am officially happy finally!!! The temp is slightly over 40 degrees!! That is like a heat wave... whoa! :roll: LOL it is so nice to be able to use the hose in the barn instead of hauling bucket after bucket after bucket... .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I don't mind the cold, its the wind! Its been so windy the past couple days, brrr.....


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, that makes it so much worse! I kind of have to not mind the cold that much.. goodness I live in Wisconsin, after all. But I certainly love it when it is good and warm out.


----------

